# Troupe of the Painted Soul IC!



## dave_o (Aug 6, 2003)

Gently, waves lapped against the stone docks extending like fingers from Jewel - port city on the Eastern coast of Ulin. The name, perhaps, was a misnomer. Grime, residue from smokestacks of forges and other shops, settled upon nearly every surface other than the docks. For they were washed clean by the sea.

You had all booked passage on _The Whispering Arrow_, a smaller, quick cargo coaster sailing for Jewel. And disembarking, you found several dozen others just like it docked about you. You were inconspicuous - and that was perfect. Through letters, or your own accord, you sought out the Troupe of the Painted Soul, a new acting troupe said to strike against the Empire. Some, here for the money, others, for their hatred of the Emperor, but in any case - five of you stood there that sunset, just outside of Jewel.

A man strode forward, so nondescript it was obviously a premeditated effort. He rose a brow gently, making sure his hand never strayed far from the longsword belted at his hip, in a black scabbard like the rest of his all black attire. Even his hair, and eyes, were ebony.

"_Jasper_ - will see you now."

Jasper. You'd all heard of him, the arranger of this troupe. You knew nearly nothing about him, save that he obviously had some sort of black hatred toward the Empire, and at least a passing interest in the arts. There was danger, here, walking into the unknown. But you followed.

Nearly a half hour later, winding through the grimy streets of Jewel, listening to the lamentating song of the beggars in the streets of the Poor Quarter, you arrived with your black consort in front of a similarly nondescript, two-storey building. He simply extended his hand, indicating the door. Apparently, your black consort would not be joining you.

Inside, the room, while poor, was cosy. It was a wide, yawning space, full of candles and paneled in wood, the entire room with exuding a rosy glow. Near the rear of the room stood a dark, mahogany desk, and behind it reclined he that could only be Jasper. He sat, feet upon the desk, admist a forest of parchments and ledgers. Long, tangled strands of gray hair spilled across his shoulders, clad in a rich, green vest and white tunic underneath. While the clothes were nice, they were quite soiled. His eyes, though, were strange. The faint light reflecting from them marked them as milk white. To his sides stood two more black consorts.

"I am not the ganglord I appear," he spoke, the words rolling of his lips like honey, though obviously aged, "and yes, I am blind."

At that, the consort on his right stepped toward the end of the line, you five lined up before Jasper. He ran his eyes up and down the person -

"Young, blonde, sexy. She's got a basket."

Jasper laughed gently, "Alric, I would appreciate if you were strictly factual in your observations," at which the consort namde Alric made a face like _but she is!_ "You must be Carrie, the Burning One. Hailing from the Shining Islands, you are here for pay, and you will be paid - respectably. I admire your strength in the divine, m'lady," Jasper nods his head, though completely not in her direction.

Alric makes his way to the next in line, repeating-

"Tall, lanky, seven earrings."

"Oh," Jasper smiles broadly, "the famed Harlequin. I much admire _Lady Elena's Triumph_, I've recited it myself. You are here with a black hatred for the Empire, and I share it - in untold quantities. You shall be paid, as well, but I know were you not, you would remain in any case."

"Blonde, traveller's gear."

"Dembrilion, then," he gently bites his bottom lip, surprisingly smooth for his age, perhaps a product of the biting, "I admire your skills in, indeed, it seems nearly all things. You are dualistic in your reasons, though - pay, and hatred."

"Looks like one of us, boss."

"Ah! That'll be Kail. He will, perhaps, be joining your ranks, Alric."

And, finally, "An elf."

"Zinovii," Jasper speaks with perfect pronounciation, "I will highly value your arts among the troupe. You are a mystery, though, and I am sad to say you will have more careful eyes upon you."

Alric, slowly, returns to his post near Jasper. Jasper, slowly, achingly, stands, folding his hands behind his back.

"There is not so much to say, now. You all know why you are here. But we are, at heart, an acting troupe. While we have other, more true motives, we act. We perform. And at the very least we shall bring a small amount of joy into the lives of the prolateriat. Do not forget this."

Reaching forward, he brings up a large, beautifully written piece of parchment, recently pressed. He flattens it upon the desk, and casts his eyes upward, lying a quill upon it.

"It is now simply a matter of signing the charter. But, I beseech you, any questions you may have for me - direct them before signing. I do not take contracts lightly."


----------



## Neowolf (Aug 6, 2003)

Kail stands with his arms crossed through Jasper's spiel, looking thoroughly unimpressed.  When he finishes talking, Kail narrows his eyes, and in his low, deep voice intones:

"Understand this, blind man: I'm not here to swing about on a trapeze and make a buffoon of myself.  I'm here only because you've offered me a chance at revenge against those who wronged me.  I'll provide security for your patrons in exchange, but do not expect me to play the clown for anyone's amusement."


----------



## apocalypstick (Aug 6, 2003)

Christian brushes his auburn hair back from his eyes and frowns, slightly; the man who calls himself Jasper has him at an obvious disadvantage - and while he is somewhat unnerved that these men know who wears the Harlequin's mask, he is even moreso bothered by the fact that these gathered strangers now know as well.

Still, there can be no gain without risk - and, truth be told, it is Christian Hargrave, the bard, whose life is the falsehood - in his bitter heart, Christian _is_ the Harlequin through and through.

He takes a step forward and bends at the waist, slightly, to examine the contract, though he knows little of such things - his pale blue eyes briefly flicker upward once, twice, to study blind Jasper and his two consorts.

{OOC: Christian is trying to get a "vibe" from Jasper and/or his henchmen - are they excited? nervous? or anything else that might suggest some subterfuge he has not mentioned? _Sense Motive +9_}


----------



## squirrel (Aug 6, 2003)

*Dembrilion*

Dembilion, a little unsure how much this Jasper knows about his past, steps foward, bows towards Jasper, and says with a slight smile, "I thank you for your kind words, and I congratulate you for knowledge that few know about me.  It appears you have some very impressive skills.  I only have one pressing question:  Will transportation be provided for us, so that we can spread the joy of this troupe."

Edit: Removed sig


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 6, 2003)

Carrie gives a hint of a smile to Alric, as he describes her, making sure he catches a glimpse of it before refocusing on the situation.  As everyone else is being described, her eyes dart around the room, and then to other people invited here-pausing, to consider her options.  She slides onto the large basket, crossing her legs and takes a moment of thought, but only a moment.

"What would it take to get paid double?"  She asks, unashamedly, when Jasper finishes.  She looks around to the people next to her, for a moment, "It's an honest question, I perfer to keep the boring formalities out when I'm making a deal-it's just my way."  She sighs, and then looks back to the old man, "So...what were you saying?"


----------



## dave_o (Aug 6, 2003)

Jasper regards Kail with blind eyes, looking past and through him, as he reclines back into his chair. At Kail's harsh words, Alric steps forward, a hand upon his longsword - but as his boot clomps upon the floor, Jasper raises a hand.

"Hardly, friend. Our play to be performed here, _The Charmed Life of Earl Wheeler_, is hardly a circus affair. It, like most things we exhibit, is a vieled commentary upon the Empire. It will expose those who are potential allies, and may I say," he allows a slight smile, "quite a play."

Jasper doesn't seem to notice Christian's approach, but at a light touch from the black consort opposite Alric, he clears his throat. Christian can read nothing from Jasper's features, but it seems Alric displays a bit of - jealousy? His eyes lie upon the new arrivals particularly sharply. The charter, on the other hand, is a simple affair. It allows quite a bit of free will among the troupe, only requiring members follow Jaspers wishes - and then, only through council. Most of the charter concerns the keeping of secrecy among the troupe, and the payment of fifty gold weekly.

Alric lets his gaze fall on Dembilion, speaking in quite a superior tone. "We provide and manage transportation for Jasper, and his employees." He stops, hastily, though, to return the smile to Carrie.

Jasper sighs as she speaks, though, drumming his fingers on the table, startling Christian a bit. "I wish I could pay all my players and guards thousands of gold a week, for what they do against the Empire is incredible. Yet, the life of an actor limits my payments to what they are. Though, I will not forget your offer - should something of particular danger appear, you shall be my first choice."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 6, 2003)

"That's fine," Carrie starts, "Pardon me, but I was just giving you my own little test."  She smiles, girlishly.  "I'm perfectly fine with the current salary," she says, getting up, and starting to walk towards the table.

There, she bends over and places the first signature upon the charter, giving a wink to Alric as she does so.  When she's finished, she walks back to her basket, "Oh hurry up already," she says to the rest of the group, yawning slightly, "I just want to get settled in soon, that boat ride was attrocious."

She sighs as she takes a seat back on her basket, patting it slightly on the side while waiting for everyone else.


----------



## apocalypstick (Aug 6, 2003)

"Everything looks to be in order, then," Christian says, favoring his sudden companions with a disarming grin, and signs the charter with a flourish. 

"I thank you both for the compliment, o esteemed patron of the arts, and for the opportunity to join your troupe. Now, if you would but direct us to a copy of the script, a tavern with decent ale, and a place where we might wash the ocean's spray from our collective brow, perhaps we might continue this conversation over drinks?"


----------



## Neowolf (Aug 6, 2003)

Keeping one eye trained on Alric, Kail slowly steps forward to examine the charter.  After reading it over three or four times to check for loopholes (benefiting either party), he takes up the quill and signs his name in four sharp, angular characters.

That done, Kail moves to the back of the group and waits.


----------



## squirrel (Aug 6, 2003)

After hearing Alric's response and finding it satisfactory, one less thing for him to worry about.  Dembrilion steps forward, reads over the contract looking for anything out of the ordinary.   After a few moments, satisfied that everything is in order, he signs the charter.

After signing he looks at Carrie and says, "One should always be careful about what they sign, you never know what you might be binding yourself too."


----------



## dave_o (Aug 6, 2003)

Jasper smiles satisfactorily, groping before him and rolling the parchment. Gently, he drops it near him, upon the desk, and puts his hands behind his head, fingers slipping inside the tangled mess of hair.

"That is it, then, new friends. I doubt any of your number knows well this city of Jewel, so I offer Alric's services as guide. Christian," Jasper vaguely motions toward a set of shelves tucked farther back into the room, some of the volumes on them still wrapped for travelling, "there should be a script or two there, give them to whoever else wants a role, as well - there are only a few."

The second black consort, as yet unnamed, makes his way out of the room. Alric sighs a bit, arching a dark brow. His hair is long where the other's was short, and he is not an unattractive man - if a bit severe. "Indeed, I was born here, and know it well."

Jasper nods slowly, letting the lids fall over his milk white eyes. "And beyond that, you have free reign. Sleep where you will, but please, do try and stay out of trouble. Alric will inform you of rehersals, and _other_ such things."

From the tone of his voice, these other such things spell trouble for the Empire.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 6, 2003)

Carrie's gives a slight scowl at Drembrilion for a moment, "Sorry," she begins, her facial expression returning to normal, "You just remind me of an old teacher of mine."

"Oh, and there's definately *no way* that I'm going to be acting up on stage.  I think I can handle some of the special effects though, make it look more flashy and the like."  She says, abruptly, "But let's not think of that til later, how about we go get a meal?  I'm starving."


----------



## squirrel (Aug 6, 2003)

Dembrilion disregards the scowl,  "I will only take a role in the play if its needed, since my skills lie in a different area, but we should get a good meal and discuss our superficial roles."  He then looks at Alric, with a neutral tone, "If everyone else is fine with this, would you care to lead us to a somewhat respectable inn.  I find the seedier inns unfitting to discuss this sort of business, but they do have other uses that we might require later, so it would also be appreciated if you give us directions to one of them also."  Dembrilion glances around waiting for everyone to offer their thoughts.


----------



## apocalypstick (Aug 7, 2003)

Christian runs his finger across the spines of the gathered books until he comes to a copy of the script of _The Charmed Life of Earl Wheeler._ He removes the script from the shelf and tucks it into his pack, then walks up behind and between Carrie and Dembrilion.

"A meal - absolutely," he agrees, smiling, as he places his arms around the shoulders of his new companions with the familiarity of childhood friends. "As for acting and whatnot, I daresay there is no need to worry yourselves overmuch about it. Our gracious patron has drawn us together for a reason. Surely he knows your value, both of you, and would not send a carpenter to mend a quilt, if you catch my meaning."

He shoots a sideways glance at Alric - warily, but only so for a moment brief enough that ten of them might pass in the span of an eyeblink. "So, Goodsir Alric, I beg you direct our humble company to a suitable dining-house. it is... unwholesome... to keep a lady waiting. Come! I shall buy the first round for us all."


----------



## Neowolf (Aug 7, 2003)

Kail follows silently, eyeing each of his new companions as they go.

(OOC: Spot +10 and Sense Motive +0)


----------



## hellbender (Aug 7, 2003)

[OOC Sorry, the start caught me off guard]

  After having signed the parchment and telling Jasper he is used to having eyes watching him with suspicion Zinovii regards his new companions not without a bit of awe.

   "I apologize for staring myself, I have not spent so much time around humans. While I have my own agendas, I cannot pass up this opprotunity to try my hand in the Troupe of the Painted Soul. While not much in the way of acting, I am quite learned in the ways of the arcane and will freely lend a hand in storytelling or sorcerous feats."

    Zinovii appears eager to learn more about the lands where his comrades are from.


----------



## dave_o (Aug 7, 2003)

Alric steps nonchalantly to the door, waiting until all are past, before shutting it behind him. Night has descended upon Jewel, stars a-twinkle in the sky, and various candle powered lanterns have been lit in the Poor Quarter. Standing on the cobbles, you can see beggars emerging down the way, gently pouring through piles of refuse for sustenence.

"As for a quality inn, there is the Starline in the Mercantile District, and while a bit expensive - it is fair, and safe," he runs a hand through his black tangles, slipping his longsword lower on his hip, "it is there we go."

He sets a quick pace through the Poor Quarter, and it seems the beggars know to not near him. Nearly thirty minutes pass walking, as the buildings give way to less cramped structures, clean and beautiful. The cobbles give way to a smoothly paved surface suitable for wagon travel, and though it is evening, the bustle of the Mercantile District is in full swing, ahead.

Alric is silent throughout the trip, and he quickly steps to a three storey stone building, constructed of a beautiful blueish stone. A banner hangs from a pole set into the stone, ebony with white starlets painted upon it, the word "Starline" carefully lettered in white near it's top. He taps the mahogany door with his scabbard-clad longsword, and nods to the group, walking back toward the Poor Quarter.

_OOC: Kail, you notice nothing unusal about your compnions - well, other than the obvious. But you did notice that some of the beggars in the Poor Quarter were armed, poorly hidden beneath rags._


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 7, 2003)

_Okay...lady-like type, eh?  Well, I guess it wouldn't hurt to play the role.  For now, at least._

"You're too kind."  Carrie nonchalantly mentions to the man holding her shoulder, "Christian, is it?  I'm sorry to say I haven't heard _Lady Elena's Triumph_ myself, but would you mind reciting it over our dinner?  It's not often that I have a chance to hear the author of such a famous poem perform it in front of me."

_I really wonder if I can trust these people, but if something happens-I have some insurance at least._  The druidess looks to her basket as the company gets to the tavern door.


----------



## apocalypstick (Aug 7, 2003)

"Well, now; won't you tip a few pints back with us, Alric?" Christian asks their guide as he prepares to depart.

He pulls open the door and steps inside the Starline.


----------



## apocalypstick (Aug 7, 2003)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *"Christian, is it?  I'm sorry to say I haven't heard Lady Elena's Triumph myself, but would you mind reciting it over our dinner?  It's not often that I have a chance to hear the author of such a famous poem perform it in front of me."
> *




"That it is, milady; that it is. As for _Lady Elena's Triumph_, I wouldn't go so far as to call it _famous_; it is a trifling thing, really - nothing more than that. Though if it would please you to hear some part of it, it would be my honor to oblige you."

"Now; let us find a table."


----------



## squirrel (Aug 7, 2003)

_I believe I can trust these people for now, otherwise Jasper wouldn't have hired them, but we'll see.  Later, I'll have to see what I can dig up about Jasper, since it seems we all know nothing about him yet knows much about us, and the street always talks._ 

Dembrilion follows Christian and Carrie inside the Starline, and from habit he makes a scan of the crowd looking for anyone who seems out of place and marking places to exit if he needs to leave in a hurry.


----------



## hellbender (Aug 7, 2003)

Zinovii strides in after making sure he has daggers handy under his cloak. He shrugs off any derisive stares at his elf-ness and tries to jostle a seat with his back to a wall if possible.


----------



## Neowolf (Aug 7, 2003)

Along the way, Kail tosses a few silver in the direction of some of the rattier looking beggars, and gives a flinty-eyed look at the armed ones.

_Charity never killed anyone._

Once in the inn, Kail takes a seat with his back to the wall.  He orders a small, but adequate, meal and eyes the other patrons while pretending to listen to his companions' conversation.

(OOC: Spot +10 when we get inside)


----------



## dave_o (Aug 7, 2003)

Coldly, Alric simply ignores Christian's question - stomping away in a mood befitting his attire - black.

Within, the tavern and inn is quite gorgeous. The door opens into a large common room, littered with marble tables fixed to the floor, gorgeous, padded oak chairs, and people laughing, eating, talking. Above, there's an open balcony all the way around to the second storey, and again to the third, leaving a cavernous ceiling. The lighting gradually dims the higher one looks, until the ceiling itself is painted black with faintly glowing stars in blue and white. Shortly, a short, pert serving girl walks up, and seats you all at a farther table. 

She brings food quickly, and the faire is really quite good. Smiling, and leaving a small ceramic cup in the center of the table for payment and tips, she gestures a slender hand upward, "If you'll be needing rooms, however many, just let me know." With that, she bows slightly, and makes her way to new arrivals.

The patrons of the place are mostly merchants - drunk, cosmopolitan merchants. They are loud, and raucious, but seem to pose no threat. Throughout the place in small clusters are what you presume are travelling, well off mercenaries, from the weapons belted at their sides and backs. One patron, however, makes your heart stop. He wears close-fitting black pants and shirt, with a long, crimson cape draped behind him, stopping just above his boots. Long, silken black hair follows his severe face closely, and his short, black beard hides his features - save for those cold, blue eyes. An incredibly ornate crossbow dangles from his belt, and after he leaves with an unintentional cape flourish, you realize that this man is an Inquisitor. That is, an agent dispatched by the Empire to track and kill those who practice the arcane beyond most hedge wizardry. In years of late, the Emperor has seemed to have grown paranoid of casters not in his thrall.

At his leave, however, none seem to be a direct threat - and the evening is nice.

_OOC: Dembrilion, in the way of apparent exits, there is, of course, the door you came through. You assume each suite would have a window, as well as there being some sort of back enterance to bring kitchen supplies, VIPs, etc._


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 7, 2003)

Carrie smiles at she look sat the feast in front of her, a foot kept underneath the table on her basket in case anyone would think of opening it.  "Mmm..." she says through a mouthful of food-she's eating a bit too quickly for a 'proper' lady, but of course she really was a long shot away from that.

She drowns herself with some wine and then starts, "This is really good stuff, you've got to try it."  She motions towards the potatoes, "I haven't eaten for a week."  She mentions.  Probably getting weird stares now, she finally notices after stuffing her mouth once more.

"Ah," she says, lifting up her right hand and showing a silver ring that adorned her middle finger, "It's magical, I really don't need to eat if I have to-but I do miss the pleasures of food."  She then wipes her mouth a little with her other hand.

"All this black garb really makes me feel gloomy, and not to mention all these fat pigs lying around."  She comments, "Oh well, that's not really our problem, I guess..."  Carrie looks around for anyone listening on to their conversation quickly before continuing, "So, what do you think of this boss-guy?  He seems a little suspicious to me, but I'm sure we can trust him for now."


----------



## squirrel (Aug 7, 2003)

Dembrilion keeps slight tabs on Inquisitor as long as he is there, and relaxes a bit once he leaves.  _I fear we must keep an eye on his lot._

Seated at the table, Dembrilion takes a modest portion for himself, sipping wine as it was proper in the house that he spent part of his childhood in, some habits are just hard to lose.  After Carrie explains what she meant, "Quite the useful item."

"He seems trust worthy for now, but we know nothing about him, and he seems to know an awful lot about us.  He has some really good connections it seems."


----------



## apocalypstick (Aug 7, 2003)

Christian leans back in his seat, holding a plum in one hand and a tankard of good ale in the other, as he listens to the Troupe speak. He arches a quizzical eyebrow at Carrie’s comment, and then a slight grin when the conversation turns to Jasper.

{OOC: Does Christian know anything more about Jasper than what has already been revealed? _Bardic Knowledge +8_}

“Does it really matter?” he asks the others, his voice light and unconcerned. “He says he’ll pay, for one; two, if nothing else, he has drawn us five together.” He takes a long pull of his tankard, continuing; “and we all have common cause, do we not?”

{Christian will _Sense Motive +9_ on the responses of the other PCs, just to make sure that he’s on the same wavelength as everyone else.}


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 8, 2003)

"The pay's decent, but I perfer to be paid by the deed-after all, we really don't know just how much work we'll be doing."  Carrie replies with honesty, "At least it looks like things won't be that boring around here."  She smiles, closing her eyes for a moment and then opening them to look at her companions, a wild flicker showing in them for just a moment.

"And even though I only glanced at the charter briefly, he didn't pay us to not ask questions."  Carrie continues, mischief finding a place in her voice, "Or stop us from finding out the answers by ourselves."

"That said I don't plan on doing much sleeping tonight."  She foreshadows slightly as she flashes her ring-hand for a moment again.  "But I wouldn't worry too much, I can handle myself pretty well."


----------



## squirrel (Aug 8, 2003)

Leaning back and considering what Christian just said to everyone, Dembrilion takes a quick scan to make sure no one is taking too much notice of our conversation and table.

{ooc: Spot +11}

Dembrilion goes on keeping a neutral face and says with a matter of fact tone, "We do have a common cause, and being payed for our jobs is an added bonus for the joy that we will spread through our act."  

Dembrilion loses himself in thought for a moment. _Still it bothers me about how much he might know of me.  Does he know where I came from?_

"I agree, about finding the answers ourselves.  Maybe one of us will find some answers that will shine light upon the mystery that is Jasper.  Though we must be careful, it seems that none of us knows this town very well, and we will not want any trouble."


----------



## Neowolf (Aug 8, 2003)

Kail looks at the group (probably for the first time since the meal started) and says, "The pay I could care less about.  The _cause_ however interests me greatly.  As for this "spreading of joy," I'll leave that to those more suited."

Having said his peace, Kail lifts his tankard and takes a drink of the ale.


----------



## apocalypstick (Aug 8, 2003)

squirrel said:
			
		

> * Maybe one of us will find some answers that will shine light upon the mystery that is Jasper.  Though we must be careful, it seems that none of us knows this town very well, and we will not want any trouble." *




Christian leans forward and whispers to Dembrilion; "I'd ware of open speech here, friend."



			
				squirrel said:
			
		

> *Though we must be careful, it seems that none of us knows this town very well, and we will not want any trouble." *




Then, louder, the bard says; "Ah, but who would want to trouble a band of entertainers such as us? Well... who other than the critics," he jokingly amends.


----------



## dave_o (Aug 8, 2003)

_OOC: Christian - Jasper is entirely mystery to you. Even more so, you realize you know absolutely nothing about the man. It's like a gap in your knowledge._


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 8, 2003)

Carrie sighs, and slaps her head lightly at Dembrillion's comment, but smiles at Christian's statement, "Nice save, there."  She whispers.

"Anyways, what about a performance for the crowd, Christian?  I'm sure it would benefit them as much as us if they knew a new acting troupe was in town, and you do owe me a recitation of that poem..."  Carrie says, as charmingly as possible as she lays back in her chair, feeling her belly for a moment before taking a peek under the table at her basket.

She then calls for the waitress, "Miss, please arrange a room for me for later, preferably one on the ground floor and with a window."  Carrie says, tossing a gold piece into the bowl, "and would you also have some one leave a large saucer of milk inside for when I arrive?" 


(OOC/Edit-Took out 3 gold from Carrie's equipment)


----------



## dave_o (Aug 8, 2003)

The serving girl smiles, gently, and peeks down into the cup. "Certainly, miss, but not for a mere gold. Our rooms run two gold an evening, and I will deliver the saucer for free." She makes a small bow, and quickly makes her way elsewhere.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 8, 2003)

"Thank you, but pardon me for confusing you, I meant the gold piece as a tip-while I will pay for the room ontop of that."  Carrie smiles, as she hands out another two gold.

Turning back to the rest of her companions, she mentions, "It's a good thing we're starting work soon, as my purse seems to be getting much lighter by the day."  She sighs, awaiting Christian's reply.


----------



## apocalypstick (Aug 8, 2003)

"Mmm... well, let's see here..." says Christian as he reaches beneath the table for his leather harp-case; "it''s been a long day, my throat is sore from the ocean's spray, and my harp is probably out of tune."

He pulls free his lap-harp - a delicate, baroque instrument of cherrywood chased with silver - and begins testing its strings. "But I will perform a piece of it for you, as promised."

Tuning the harp to his satisfaction, he places his long, spidery fingers upon the strings and plucks out a single, low note.

"But," the bard grins, before beginning, "remind me, in the future, to better guard my answers to your requests."

Scooting his seat back a bit from the table and clearing his throat, Christian begins to recite the first few stanzas of _Lady Elena’s Triumph,_ sparingly accompanied by an occasional long, low, sonorous note on his lap-harp, laced with bitter sorrow matched only by the bard’s voice.

_ “I found her on a night of fire and noise
Wild bells rang in a wild sky
I knew from that moment on
I’d love her ‘til the day that I died

And I kissed away a thousand tears
My lady of the various sorrows
Some begged
Some borrowed
Some stolen
Some kept safe for tomorrow

She was given to me to put things right
And I stacked all my accomplishments beside her
Still I seemed so small and obsolete
I found the Gods and all His Devils inside her

Now the storm has passed over me
I’m left to drift on a dead calm sea
And watch her forever through the cracks in the beams
Nailed across the doorways of the bedrooms of my dreams.”_

{Perform +13}


----------



## squirrel (Aug 8, 2003)

Dembrilion realizes what he said right after the words came out of his mouth, ashamed that he made such a rookie mistake.  _I need to regroup my thoughts, its no good worrying about things I can't control.  Its lucky that poet was quick enough to cover._

After Christian finishes his poem, Dembrilion says in a disheartened voice, "I'm going to take my leave now, I'm feeling a little under the weather right now.  I should be better in the morning." 

Dembrilion will flag down the serving girl to pay for his meal and to get his room.

{edit: ooc  removed 3gp's from my total}


----------



## Neowolf (Aug 8, 2003)

Kail sits, listening to the bard recite his piece.  After a few moments of trying to pretend he's not touched, Kail stands, dropping a gold for his meal into the cup.

"If you'll excuse me, I'll be retiring for the evening."

With that, Kail slips soundlessly away, looking for a serving girl to pay for a room.

(OOC: Bluff +0 to pretend he isn't touched, Move Silently +25 to leave without making a noise, and -3 gold from his inventory.)


----------



## hellbender (Aug 8, 2003)

Zinovii turns to Christian, " Well done, my new friend, excellent poetry."

   The elf raises a glass to toast the bard silently, and sits back to savor his meal, listening idly (Listen +4) to nearby conversations at other tables and petting Anthusa, the sorceror's tabby familiar, sharing the odd piece of meat with the cat.


----------



## dave_o (Aug 8, 2003)

During Christian's performance, the conversations near by quiet a bit. While the establishment is too vast for the entire place to be held in thrall, the patrons sitting nearby, mostly merchants, smile and look upon Christian in slight awe. It has, perhaps, been a time since a performer of his caliber has sang in Jewel. As his poem finds an end, soft applause eddies through the nearby tables, and several silvers bounce upon the tabletop (around enough to make a gold). 

Steeled nerves or no, it seems that everyone at the table is touched - even the dark figure that is Kail.

A few moments later, all that remain at the table are Christian, Carrie, and Zinovii. The Starline seems to remain in full-boom, though most of the mercenary-types have seemed to retire upstairs. Working through the crowd, you see your serving girl, and she leans over to Christian's ear, whispering, "The man of the house says your room is free, excellent singing, sire." She, of course, bows slightly before quickly scampering away.

_OOC: Zinovii strains those pointed ears of his to read conversations around him, but most of what he picks up are whispers pertaining to himself. "I thought all the Elves were gone?" "He doesn't look like a sailor." "I hope he's no trouble."_


----------



## apocalypstick (Aug 8, 2003)

At the applause, Christian stands from his chair and bows, graciously and gratefully, to his impromptu audience. He scoops up the tossed coins and deposits them all into the serving girl's tip-cup, and asks her to thank the master of the house for his kind offer before she departs.

After bidding a good night to Kail and Dembrilion, he returns to his seat and takes a long pull from his tankard. 



			
				hellbender said:
			
		

> *Zinovii turns to Christian, "Well done, my new friend, excellent poetry."
> *




"Thank you," the bard responds, and raises his free hand to his mouth to stifle a belch. Then he raises his (nearly-empty) tankard again. "A toast," he continues; "to the Troupe of the Painted Soul - may all our endeavors find such success."


----------



## Neowolf (Aug 8, 2003)

Upon paying for his stay and reaching his room, Kail locks the door behind him and moves a convenient piece of furniture in front of it.

He strips off his black leather armor and leaves it on a chair next to his bed.  After tucking his shortsword securely under his pillow, he lies down and falls asleep.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 8, 2003)

"That was truly magnificent."  Carrie replies to Christian, and then jokes, "But if you were to guard all your answers from me-where would all the fun be?"  She smiles some more, before grabbing her tankard.

"To the Troupe of the Painted Soul."  She says as she raises it up.

"Now pardon me, but I must be leaving too, a girl's got to have her beauty sleep," She winks, and then says in a more quiet voice, "I'll tell you all of my findings tomorrow."

Carrie then heads for her room, with her basket, and once inside she takes the pan of milk and leaves it off to the side, crooning, "Naganya, guard me while I rest."

She'll sleep for 2 hours before waking up and taking a look outside, observing the sort of trees-if any are in the city area and the types of birds they have.  With that, she'll make sure everything is in order before opening the window and taking the form of one of the night birds.

_We'll just see what lies in this city at this hour..._


(OOC-Carrie only needs 2 hours of sleep due to her Ring of Sustenance, and after taking her rest she'll wildshape into an unassuming bird type and roam the city, looking for any information she can pick up)


----------



## squirrel (Aug 8, 2003)

Up in his room, Dembrilion finds it to be satisfactory.  He sets his pack near the head of the bed, and his shortsword on the side of the pack away from the door.  Placing two daggers under the pillow, he places the remaining two in the pack.  _I doubt there will be trouble tonight, but caution is in order still_.

He prepares for bed thinking of what will need to be done tomorrow.  _It would be pointless to go out tonight and get lost in unknown territory.  I'll get a feel for the town and plan from there since we still know nothing about this town._  Dembrilion eventually drifts off into sleep while formulating ideas for the coming day.


----------



## hellbender (Aug 8, 2003)

"I too, must retire," says the elf, scanning the crowd. Paying for room and a tip as well, Zinovii picks up his cat and quietly walks to his room, locking the door behind him. As the cat dozes, the sorceror sits in contemplative silence, meditating on spells and regarding the comments of the tavern patrons.


----------



## dave_o (Aug 8, 2003)

Carrie finds that, while there are no trees in Jewel, there are pidgeons which nest in the higher buildings among the city. Easily finding the shape of one, you begin aimlessly flying through the night skies of Jewel. The city, itself, is quite beautiful outside of the Poor Quarter. Nearly befitting it's namesake, even. 

From your flight, you discern a general lay of the city. To the East lie the docks you arrived on, and even at this hour, seem to be at least moderately busy. The city is vast - several miles wide, and from taking your flight a little higher, you realize that the city sits on sort of an island, nestled right up to the Eastern coast of Ulin. Only one bridge seems to connect this island to Ulin, a large, stonework of moderate craftmanship. The bridge lives some thirty miles or so from Jewel. Nearer the city, just on the outskirts, are several open-topped wagons stocked with weapons - poor quality, all. Horses are being hitched, so it seems this caravan will depart soon.


----------



## apocalypstick (Aug 9, 2003)

"Alone again," sighs Christian, with a rueful grin, as he finishes his drink and places a pair of gold coins upon the table. 

_Thank the Gods that my room's been paid for, at least,_ he thinks as he hefts his purse and finds its weight wanting.

Gathering his belongings, he gets a room-key from the housemaster and purchases a bath. After washing the sea-spray and travel-dust from his body, he heads to his room, casting an _Alarm_ spell over the chamber before he settles down to sleep.


----------



## dave_o (Aug 9, 2003)

The night passes blissfully. Nothing gives you cause for alarm, and it seems to you that the Starline is quite a safe place. The brightness of the sun through your window, as well as the increasing warmth in the room, rouse you into wakefulness. It is Spring, so the warmth is nigh-uncomfortable, and it seems to be a particularly warm day.

Downstairs the serving girls are making their rounds. The girl from last night quickly makes her way to the first recognizable member of your party, after last night's tips. Breakfast consists of fresh fruits, various smoked meats, black bread, butter, and cheeses. Ale isn't served during the morning, but a heady mead is, as well as several less alcoholic ciders.

There is no sign of Alric, nor of any of the armed men from the night before. In fact, there are very few people in the Starline at all, save for a few merchants. 

It seems the day is truly yours.


----------



## Neowolf (Aug 9, 2003)

_Two faces.  A woman.  A boy of no more than four years.  A scream.  A dagger glinting in the moonlight. A scream.  A spray of warm blood._

Kail sits bolt upright in bed to find a glorious dawn peeking into his window.  The same dream again.  Years later, it still haunted him.  He puts his feet onto the floor and washes the sweat off at the basin.  After a quick shave, Kail pulls on his ebon armor and heads downstairs.

(OOC: Sorry, should have posted this before Dave's post.)


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 9, 2003)

OOC-Anyone sleep with a window open in their character's room?


----------



## hellbender (Aug 9, 2003)

Zinovii rouses quietly from meditation, draws the curtains back, and opens his window, looking out into the street below, glancing around for anything out of place, including any hint of those with elven blood. He looks casually over to his familiar, Anthusa.
    "Shall we wash up for breaking our fast and see what our new companions are up to?", he asks her, striding slowly to over to the door to unbolt it and find a maid who can furnish him with a basin of clean water.


----------



## apocalypstick (Aug 9, 2003)

Upon waking, Christian runs a comb through his hair and washes his face, changes his clothes, tucks his dagger into his boot and heads downstairs - but not before recasting the _Alarm_ spell upon the door to his room, so that he will know if anyone attempts to enter whilst he is away.

He takes a light breakfast in the dining room while waiting for the rest of the Troupe to awaken.


----------



## squirrel (Aug 9, 2003)

After waking up, Dembrilion finds whoever he needs to for a basin of water to make a quick washing of his face.  He then places a dagger at each boot, places two more in easily released places upon his body, and his shortsword into his right _glove of storing_ while keeping his coin pouch in his left one.

He heads downstairs to get breakfast and meet up with the rest of the Troupe.  Once in the dining room, Dembrilion greets any of the members that are already down there.

{ooc- Sollir its unlikely Dembrilion would leave the window open}


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 9, 2003)

A regular, unassuming pidgeon flies onto Zinovii's bed, coming through his window as he opens it.  It gives his cat a daring stare, before looking back at the elf, and ruffling its feathers for a second.  The bird's feathered then seems to melt into its body as it grows larger, and a young girl takes its place on the bed.

"Good morning,"  Carrie said to Zinovii, grinning, "Don't just leave on my account."  She takes a moment to look at herself in the mirror, and, upon finding her hair in a bit of a mess, she takes a second to pat it down a bit before continuing.

"Anyways, I did some scouting last night-got the lay of the island for the most part.  Being a pidgeon is just so boring though, I wish they had hawks here...Oh well."  She sighs, "I do have a couple bits of information to relay to the group, nothing special, I'm just here as it would look very suspicious for the same pidgeon to both come from the same room, and go back to the same room, don't you think?  You wouldn't mind, would you?"  Carrie, now positively beaming, asks Zinovii.

_As a general plus, it might get the attention of one of the other guys here, I imagine._


----------



## hellbender (Aug 10, 2003)

"Good morning, fair Lady!," exclaims Zinovii to the pidgeon-cum-woman before him, " you are most certainly welcome to use my humble room as an entrance. I wouldn't mind a bit at all."
   The elf extends an arm cordially, "Would you mind accompanying me downstairs, where we can join up with the rest of the troupe, break our fast, and hear your news? Possibly we can make a map of the area. I have the ability to scribe down information fairly well, I could give cartography a try. I am eager to hear what you have found out."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 10, 2003)

"Of course," Carrie says as she takes Zinovii's outstretched arm and they walk out of his room with her arm with his, "A map of the place sounds like a good idea, though that may take some time-let's get breakfast first."

_I think I'm getting spoiled...ah well, live it while it lasts.  Now I wonder if that inquisitor is staying here, I hope not._  Her smiling face doesn't show it, but inside Carrie feels worried about the Emperor's presence in the city.  _That's why we're here though, I guess._


----------



## hellbender (Aug 10, 2003)

Zinovii leads Carrie down gently to the inn's common room, looking about for the other Troupe members. Seating the young woman, the elf has a seat and watches the morning crowd. 
    "Normally my pet Anthusa is my companion on journeys, but she can sleep in and keep an eye on the room upstairs."


----------



## Neowolf (Aug 10, 2003)

More out of instinct than any real conscious effort, Kail quietly slinks up to the table occupied by Carrie and Zinovii.  With a curt nod and a short "Good morning," Kail orders a frugal breakfast.  That done, he once again seats himself against the wall (or, if that's not possible, he seats himself such that he can survey the largest part of the common room easily).


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 10, 2003)

"Thanks."  Carrie says, "Hrm, I'm not really that hungry, but I can relate to you guys the lay of the land around here.  I got a real bird's eye view."  She says as she winks.

Carrie then continues to explain about last night's findings, although she leaves out the part about the wagons full of weapons for the time being, in case anyone's listening.  She'll relay to them in a manner so that Zinovii can get at least a semi-accurate map if possible, though.


----------



## hellbender (Aug 10, 2003)

"Good morning, Kail," Zinovii says cheerfully, "I hope your sleep was restful. Carrie's scouting seems to have been most fruitful."
    The elf attempts to render a map based upon Carrie's description, asking questions to get the scale and any major sites as accurate as possible.


  (Ooc: I will deduct a few silvers for parchment and ink as I forgot to add these initially.)


----------



## Neowolf (Aug 10, 2003)

Kail looks on with great interest, drinking in Carrie's description and committing it to memory.


----------



## apocalypstick (Aug 10, 2003)

"Well, then, my erstwhile compatriots," Christian asks, "what sort of trouble shall we get into today? My purse is light - offensively so - though I daresay I can remedy that with a performance or two, come the 'eve. As a matter of fact..." he lifts his hand to wave the serving girl over.

"Milady," he graciously begins once she arrives, "please inform the master of the house that I am well nigh impressed by his establishment, and look forward to patronizing it during my stay in Jewel. However," he continues, allowing his face to take on a shameful, crestfallen look; "after having been upon the road for so long, I find that big-city prices do not sit well with my villagers' purse. Perhaps the owner and I can come to some sort of agreement, then - my services as jongleur and entertainer at the Starline in exchange for a small stipend, as well as room and board for my Troupe and I? Assure him that we do not dissapoint when it comes to making merry and bringing joy to those lucky enough to watch our show."

"Of course," the bard concludes, "should we be unable to come to such an agreement, I will have to take my act to another establishment. I would hate to see the Starline lose business because I am performing at a rival's tavern, but alas, that is simply the way of business."

"Here, for your troubles," he smiles, and slips the girl a gold coin (his last).

After she departs, he turns back to the table and the Troupe. Being careful to shield his words and lips from any interested lookers-on, he says; "Perhaps it would not be an ill idea to see what we can find out about the Inquisition's doings in Jewel, and see if anyone knows anything regarding our mysterious benefactor as well."


----------



## squirrel (Aug 10, 2003)

{ooc-hellbender if you don't want to deduct anything, my character would have let you use one of his 60 some sheets of paper/parchment, and ink}

After taking in the description of Jewel and picking the most likely place for a market to take place.

After the serving girl leaves, "Well I plan to head to the market for a bit today.  I want to see what this town has to offer, and there might be something useful that we could use there."

Shielding his voice and lips, "I want to get a feel for the today today and the market is the perfect place for that. Tonight I will head out to learn more about the inquistors and our benefactor.  Last night was a bad night for me to try to do this, so I will need someone to check my disguise tonight though before I head out, and if one of you wishes to come with me, we can arrange that."

Breaking into a slight smile, Dembrilion says, "My apologies about last night, I do believe I forgot to introduce what my role in this act is:  I will be your accountant, and taking any minor role if need be.  And Christian, I doubt ye will have trouble earning enough to live on, but if you don't talk to me about the problem."


----------



## dave_o (Aug 10, 2003)

By now, the merchants who were breaking their fast in the Starline have left, leaving the establishment nigh completely deserted. The increasing light of morning leaps through the front windows, facing East. It paints the tables with it's light, and you can see the air peppered with motes of dust.

The serving girl smiles and blushes a bit at Christian, and nods, thankfully coveting the gold. "I will certainly talk to the master of the house, sire. I am certain he will meet with you - all of you, this evening. Many thanks, most generous patron!" With that, she scampers away.


----------



## hellbender (Aug 10, 2003)

" Good morning to you as well, Christian, well met, Dembrilion!", the elf says to his new friends, " Please have a listen to Carrie's information from her scouting mission. Do not worry about your gold, Christian, I still have a fair amount to help anyone out that gets in a bind."
    Looking around the room for eavesdroppers, Zinovii also covers his mouth to speak discreetly.
    "I can go out and scout around very discreetly as well, using my humble powers in the arcane arts. I have my own agendas while I am here as well, nothing that will interfere with our main goal, however. My only request to you all is to let me know if you see any of my kind here. Shall we take different sections of the city to explore?"


    [Ooc--Thank you, squirrel, I had already deducted from my character for the room, tip and writing supplies. Now we have spare materials in case anyone loses theirs.]


----------



## apocalypstick (Aug 11, 2003)

"Many thanks, Zinovii," says Christian. "As for learning more about this town, seeing what can be seen, getting the lay of the land, and all other various etceteras, it seems a fine idea to me. Indeed, already there is a question or two I would like answered."

"Seeing as how none of us are familiar with Jewel, however, I think it an ill idea for any of us to go alone.  There are five of us - shall we go three and two? I suggest that we return here to the Inn no later than dusk, in case our new patron wishes to contact us."


----------



## hellbender (Aug 11, 2003)

"Good plan, Christian, and you are quite right about us going it alone," replies the elf, "let us break our fast and then choose our business of the day. Shall we?"


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 11, 2003)

"Well, perhaps we should figure out the politics of the city, I'm sure it would be important to know who we should or shouldn't piss off around here."  Carrie says, thoughtfully, "Not like it matters to me much, but still, good to know who might be on our side besides our employer."

"That said, would anyone of you gentlemen care to accompany me?  It would be safer in small groups, nothing big so as not to attract attention," Carrie then continues, a slight smile on her lips, "and I have a feeling we might be getting into trouble soon enough in this city."


----------



## apocalypstick (Aug 12, 2003)

"Well, when in doubt, follow the man with the purse, I always say," Christian laughs as he finishes his breakfast and stands from the table. "Let me fetch my cloak and my buckler, Zinovii, and we'll be off - to the docks, I should think, unless you have a better idea."


----------



## hellbender (Aug 12, 2003)

"A bard and an elf would be a good combination, and hopefully would not garner too much attention. As I overheard an inn patron mention the fact that I didn't look much of an elven sailor, there may be a few elves down by the docks, and thus my appearance may be more accepted. Do we have a way of signalling each other, via some form of thaumaturgy or other means? In case of an emergency, it would be most wise to be able to combine our resources as quickly as possible."


----------



## apocalypstick (Aug 12, 2003)

"Not I, said the fly. I _can_ perform a silent sending, as long as you're within a hundred or so feet of me, but beyond that, I've got nothing."

"Where do the rest of you plan on going?"


----------



## squirrel (Aug 12, 2003)

Dembrilion leans forward slightly, "I still wish to visit the major market.  All the gossip and major events flows around that place, and I believe it would be helpful to know these things." And then with a slight smile, "And as a slight bonus we might find something useful that we will need in the future for the act."

Leaning back now, "I believe the market will beable to take up much of our day.  I'm open to other suggestions if anyone has other preferences on where to go instead of the market."

{ooc- When we head out Dembrilion will fill up a small pouch with rocks and place it where a coin purse normally goes, just to attract the attention of some little pick pocket if it works out right}


----------



## Neowolf (Aug 12, 2003)

"I will accompany you, Dembrillion." says Kail.  "Your idea for the bag of stones is a good one, I will do that as well."

(OOC: Sorry for not posting much lately, my ability to use the net has been on and off because of that virus)


----------



## hellbender (Aug 12, 2003)

"Would it be best if Carrie travelled with us to the dock area, or headed for the market district?", asks Zinovii, sipping a cup of hot tea, " While we could use any spellcasters spread out as much as possible, our arcane abilities could also complement, making us as formidable in any combat situations as a pair of rogues or fighters."


----------



## squirrel (Aug 15, 2003)

"Carrie will choose which ever place she wants to go. Both places are going to be equally exciting, so it seems personal taste should decide where she wants to go.   And before we head off Kail*, I would like to have a quick word with you."

*ooc - possibly Carrie too if she decides to go to the market with Dembrilion and Kail


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 15, 2003)

"Sadly, I can't be at two places at once, but since Zinovii sortta asked first, I'll accompany him and Christian."  Carrie then turns to Dembrilion and Kail, winking as she says, "Just promise not to forget me while I'm away."

She gives them a smile before turning to Christian and Zinovii, "Well, ready to go?"


----------



## hellbender (Aug 15, 2003)

" I am not trying to tell anyone where to go, I am just trying to help figure out the best way to utilize our resources in a strange city. It might be best if we stick together and travel as a group, too. Since none of us has a way to get to the aid of the others quickly, if we do seperate, we should be ready to tackle any obstacles as quickly as possible and find the others in case we need backup."


----------



## squirrel (Aug 16, 2003)

"I believe our current groups will be sufficient for now, Zinovii.  If anyone should become seperate from the groups, they can meet back here or some other location."

Dembrilion turning towards Kail, "Now lets have our quick word shall we?"  Heading alittle out of the way, and keeping his voice and mouth shielded, "When we are in the market, any information we pick up there is only a bonus for us.  I'm going to fill a small coin pouch with rocks in hopes that it will attract the attention of a young pick pocket.  When the youth takes the bait, we will stop him and have a small chat.  Kids know about reputations and I want to tap this with gold.  I wish to find out who is the best person to get information about people and the town going ons from, where to find this person, and a few other things.  Then tonight we shall pay this person a social call, because we don't know how much longer we will be in this town.  Do you have any objections, suggestions, or anything else to add?  Of course this is situational, so we might have to improvise a little out there."


----------



## hellbender (Aug 17, 2003)

"Allow me to retrieve my pet and make sure everything is in order. Then, Christian, let us be off and see what trouble we can find for ourselves."


----------



## Neowolf (Aug 17, 2003)

Kail replies, "When we pay this person a visit, I'll stay hidden in the shadows and strike if necessary.  As you may have guessed, I'm not a 'people person,' but it's always good to have backup, especially if the enemy doesn't expect it."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 18, 2003)

Carrie pouts, mumbling under her breath, "Oh sure, confirm with Christian that we're going, pay no mind that I'm coming along..."

"Well, hurry up already."  She says as she taps her foot impatiently.


----------



## hellbender (Aug 19, 2003)

Zinovii mentally tells Anthusa to keep an eye on the room and to exit the window safely in case of trouble.

 'Carrie, Christian, to the docks! Let us see what trouble we can get ourselves into! We won't get anything done by standing here and rattling all day'


----------



## squirrel (Aug 19, 2003)

"Alright, Kail, lets head to our destination now," Dembrilion says as he walks towards the door.  Outside, he quickly fills a coin purse with rocks and places it on his belt and makes way to the forum.

On the way to the market Dembrilion keeps an eye on the people on the street trying to get a gauge of the public._(ooc-he's looking for the general mood of the public)_  At the market, Dembrilion will make small talk with various merchants buying small items trying to gain information on various workings in the city* and trying to look like a good target for pickpocket to try to cut his purse strings.  At some point, he whispers to Kail, "Have you seen anything that we might benefit from that I missed?."  Dembrilion will continue moving from merchant to merchant looking for ones that will potentially have some information worth knowing.


_*Gather Information +11 on any major conflicts in the city, the newest movements happening, and what the Empire is up to in the city. Just tell me how much gold I need to drop to gain the information, and anything interesting I might have picked up  I wasn't really looking for anything in particular.  On a side note I didn't know if you wanted to role-play each conversation out, but if you want to do it that way we can._


----------



## dave_o (Aug 20, 2003)

Day slowly creeps upon the city of Jewel. The sun reflects dully off the roofs of the surrounding structures, and a gentle mist rises from the ground, dissapating into the blue skies above. Distantly, the lapping of the _docks_ can be heard.

The triplet of Zinovii, Christian, and Carrie make their way to those very docks. The morning traffic is surprisingly light, with only a few ships docking in port - _His Royal Bannister_, _The Triad_, and _Alustair's Livelihood_. The area is populated mostly with scruffy dock workers, but here and there a wiry elf can be seen climbing a rigging, or adjusting a sail. The smell is quite pungent - the salty sea mixed with all those unwashed bodies. 

A few structures dot the docks. Namely, the Port Authority, and several smaller warehouses. Surprisingly enough, Jewel doesn't seem to be too terribly adjusted to shipping.

*****

"BUY! DELWINIAN BOWS! PETS FROM THE GREAT FOREST! TREASURES FROM THE PHOENIX!"

Your ears are, in no subtle terms, _accosted_ by the ruckus in the Jewel market. It's a massive square, easily one hundred by one hundred yards. In fact, there are a few signs posted calling the marketplace just that - _The Hundred Yards_. Merchants in varying degrees of finery hawk their wares here, as well as several troups of mercenaries for hire, farmers fresh in from the fields, and - slaves. Their presence makes your heart sink a bit, given that slavery was recent reestablished by Imperial decree. It seems the Empire was a bit short on funds this season.

The slaves, of course, are "attended to" by men wearing Imperial blue.

_OOC: Dembrilion, your Gather Information check works surprisingly well. After greasing palms to the tune of 25gp, you learn several things about matters at hand: a sharp freeze the previous winter has seemed to place all the bridges leading from Jewel to the mainland of Ulin in a state of disrepair - save for one; agents of the Empire plan to place a toll on said bridge; the Inquisition has renewed their presence in Jewel after a long period of being lax - the most recent Imperial doctorine outlaws all magic save for meager hedge wizardry, and that sanctioned by the church of the Benevolence._


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 20, 2003)

"Ugh, I should have went with the other group."  Carrie comments as her nose in turn complains to her senses.  She pats the scimitar at her side lightly to make sure it's still there and takes a look around the place.

"So, where to?"


----------



## hellbender (Aug 20, 2003)

Zinovii looks over at Carrie with a raised eyebrow. "Would a perfumed scarf help? We aren't here on a holiday. Perhaps we should nose about and see where these ships are coming and going from and who is on them.
    Christian, what say you? Maybe a seedy tavern is down here that has some tidbit of news? I must say, some of these elves make me curious. I have never seen elves working for humans before, or vice versa, for that matter. I should like to see what they have to say about the Empire, but I don't want to stick a foot in my mouth and have to make a run for it."


----------



## squirrel (Aug 23, 2003)

"Hmmmm interesting things seem to be occuring lately here, Kail, and what is even more interesting is what the Empire is doing, I do believe we shall go check it out."

Dembrilion heads over towards the slave market to begin to casually look over the slaves, but really looking for a way to release them at a later point in time.  If a slave seller comes up to start a sell, Dembrilion will go along asking questions about the quality, the way they are treated and kept, and finding out about any general information that is needed.

(ooc-sorry for the delay in posting, I was just waiting to see if Kail had anything he wanted to do.  I didn't feel comfortable driving this part along without letting him get his piece in)


----------



## dave_o (Aug 23, 2003)

At Dembrilion's interest with the slaves, and his approach, he notices a few other people - merchants, mostly - perusing the slaves. The Imperial attendants to the slaves appear to be rank-and-file soldiers, though they each have several instances of netting tucked into their belts. The slaves, on the otherhand, are dressed in burlap cloths tied around the waist. All - men, and women - are barechested. Each has their hands bound behind them by heavy iron manacles, with similar bondage on their feet, each slave bound to their neighbors by iron chains.

The slaves are not-so-varied. Around ten of them appear to be of Western decent, dwellers in the Great Forest. Mostly afraid, they peer around, bickering to one another in a rough, feral language. Behind them, seemingly attempting to hide themselves, are a band of four halflings. Three of the halflings appear to be Delwinian jungle-dwellers, and while they look at each other as if in the throes of conversation, no words are exchanged. The fourth stands a bit away from the others, and is a female halfling who is quite tanned - presumably of the Shining Islands.

Within a few moments, one of the more scraggly Imperial soliders approaches Dembrilion, leering. "Do any 'o 'em take yer fancy, dandy?"


----------



## Neowolf (Aug 24, 2003)

Kail tries to hide his disgust at the slavery, but keeps his mouth shut.

As he follows Dembrillion, Kail looks around for anyone who seems menacing, particularly unsavory, or unusually interested in the two of them.

(OOC: Bluff +0 to pretend he's not disgusted, Spot +10 and Sense Motive +0)


----------



## dave_o (Aug 24, 2003)

Kail doesn't notice a thing out of place - though, Jewel is far from familiar territory. Keeping behind Dembrilion is rather difficult, given the press in _The Hundred Yards_, but Kail manages. The two look decidedly out of place here among the merchants, dressed in darks upon darks, with so much finery of cloth and color around them. But Dembrilion and Kail do not look like men to be trifiled with, and thus - they are left alone.

That is, until Kail notes a street vagabond fleeing through the crowd, away from Dembrilion. Distracted by the slaves and slaver in front of him, Dembrilion fails to notice that this very street vagabond has snatched his pouch full of rocks.


----------



## Neowolf (Aug 24, 2003)

Kail taps Dembrillion on the shoulder.  "My friend, it would seem that an urchin has taken the bait."  Kail then gestures toward the vagabond.


----------



## squirrel (Aug 25, 2003)

After Kail pointed out the child, Dembrilion says to the soldier, "Excuse me for a minute."   Then he begins to chase after the vagabond.  He will try to follow without causing a disturbance among the crowd, but if he starts to lose any ground, he will bump into a few people if it is necessary to gain on the vagabond.


----------



## Neowolf (Aug 25, 2003)

Kail stays more or less where he is, and attempts to keep an eye on Dembrillion from afar.

(OOC: Spot +10)


----------



## dave_o (Aug 25, 2003)

It's rather difficult to not plow through the various merchants in _The Hundred Yards_ - but Dembrilion manages. The vagabond ahead seems to be no more than eight years old, and seems to be running incredibly hard, as if his life depended on it.

"Burning virgins!" he shouts, and suddenly ducks into an alley, heading away from the concourse.

Behind, Kail sees the chase, and subsequent evasion by the vagabond.


----------



## squirrel (Aug 26, 2003)

Seeing the child run into the alley, Dembrilion makes a quick decision and goes against his better judgement, and he decides to follow into the alley for the needed information.   If the child has dissappeared, he will walk (ooc-hustle) down the alley to see where it leads and if there are not obvious tracks of where the child went at the end of the alley, Dembrilion will head back to the market keeping an eye out for any secret doors/passage that might be hidden in the alley.

_OOC - Search +7,  Spot +11.   Also anything I would know from the time my character lived on the streets that would help pull the child out of hiding to have a reasonable discussion and to be compensated for his time?_


----------



## Neowolf (Aug 26, 2003)

When Dembrillion leaves Kail's field of view, he begins moving toward the mouth of the alley.


----------



## dave_o (Aug 26, 2003)

The child still remains in the alley, and as you step from the busy concourse of _The Hundred Yards_ into it - you realize why. Nearly quaking in fear, the brown-trussed youth of no more than eight stands with his back to a dirty, stone wall. It soars into the air, matching height with the buildings on either side of the alley.

It is quite obvious that this child knows - he is trapped.

*****

As Kail stands near Dembrilion's previously occupied spot near the slave market, the same haggard solider takes a creaking step forward, his odor nearly so foul as to repel you. "Whu' about yo-," he wheezes, but is cut short as Kail approached the alley, as well, cold-shouldering the Imperial officer. Perhaps too drunk to care, the solider steps back near the slave market.

Reaching the alleyway, Kail sees what Dembrilion shares in his vision, in the shadows cast by the buildings, a child - he is trapped.


----------



## squirrel (Aug 27, 2003)

"Don't fear child, I have no intention of hurting you if you are willing to work with me, because I know what its like to be in your position, but I need a couple of services from you.  If you would open the bag you took from me, it will not be your payment, but I do have your payment for when we are done.  We shall work the terms of the service in a bit, but lets get you cleaned up, and you will be acting as my son and what you did is a game you play with me occasionally.  Do you agree to help me?"  Dembrilion takes a few steps down the alley as he is talking trying to give off an unhostile vibe to the child.


----------



## dave_o (Aug 29, 2003)

The youth slowly arches a thin brow, and reaches grubby fingers inside the pouch. His expression turns to that of digust, as he takes one of the stones and throws it at Dembrilion, the pebble bouncing off his chest.

"Rocks! What - are you some Delwinian savage? You're a mite tall, man. What do you need _my_ help for? I can get you in a lot of trouble, y'know. I'll report you to the Kin-," he stops short, smoldering, and flings the whole bag toward Dembrilion, before tucking his hands in his pockets and pouting.


----------



## squirrel (Aug 31, 2003)

Dembrilion listens to child's rant and takes it as bluster, then says, "Listen urchin, I don't need _your_ help, but it is more convient since you are here.  I don't want to withdrawl my offer of pay for your services, but if you remain uncooperative, I will, and I will have my information.  I like your attitude, it reminds me of myself at one point in time, so I will leave you the option of choosing your future."


----------



## dave_o (Aug 31, 2003)

The child leans back on his heels, and sighs. "Hell, man, what _do_ you want? What information are your knickers in a bunch over? I've got marks to hit, and need a little more than a bag of rocks for it." He crosses his arms, and arches a brow.


----------



## squirrel (Aug 31, 2003)

_ooc - I want a Sense Motive (+6) to see if he is worried at all that we have him cornered here.   Then I want a Spot check (+11) to see if he has any other purses or other likely stolen goods on his person, then if I do spot I want an Appraise check (+11) to get a rough estimate of their worth.  Also what could a pickpocket reasonably expect to gain in a day, I figure I should have a rough estimation since its been 10+ years on the street._


----------



## dave_o (Aug 31, 2003)

_OOC - Pushy, aren't we?  Your Sense Motive reveals little to nothing about his true mood. He seems quite unconcerned, but then again, it could just be child-like naievity. Your Spot check, however, reveals that this little tyke is armed - he has several dagger poorly hidden in his belt, under the tunic.  Your Appraise check reveals the daggers to be, well, quite standard - the metal used in them appears a little soft, and low-quality.

Professional pick pockets, daily, in a well-off quarter can expect around 50-100gp a day, which is quite nice. But that means a lot of marks without getting caught, which is the hard part._


----------



## squirrel (Aug 31, 2003)

dave_o said:
			
		

> _OOC - Pushy, aren't we? _




Yes I am 

------------

"I'll make it worth your time to answer my questions.  If you do answer the questions, I do offer four fifths of a pound of gold in exchange."

_ooc - What "vigilante" punishments can be done for theft, which are the most common._


----------



## dave_o (Aug 31, 2003)

The youth's eyes bulge, and he smiles, "Well, perhaps I'll help a _bit_."

_OOC - Cutting off of hands is not uncommon, but if you get caught, you're usually in just as much trouble._


----------



## squirrel (Sep 1, 2003)

"Alright, who in the Empire brings in the slaves, when do the slaves usually arrive, how often do they arrive, and where and how are they kept?"

[ooc - if he answers, I'll hand the kid 10 gold pieces a sign of good faith, then move onto the more promising questions]


----------



## dave_o (Sep 1, 2003)

The child sighs, and shrugs his shoulders, "All I ever see is blues bringing them in. They've got new ones everyday, usually - around noon. And how should _I_ know where they're kept? Why do you care about a bunch of slaves, anyway? It's their fault for getting caught."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Sep 3, 2003)

Carrie snarls slightly, at Zinovii's comment, "It's not as if you couldn't have chosen a better location.  But fine, if you want to talk to your kinsmen, then do it."  She says, giving Zinovii and Christian a tug on the arm as she drags them over to one of the ships.

She looks around for a relatively secluded, elven sailor, and shoves her companions a bit more to talk to them.  Turning her haed towards Zinovii, she exclaims, "Well?"


----------



## squirrel (Sep 3, 2003)

"I care because I needed to see what you know about your city.  Who knows about the most about the workings in this city?

(ooc - waiting to see a name before I ask the next questions, because they will vary depending on who the kid says )


----------



## hellbender (Sep 3, 2003)

Zinovii smirks at Carrie, 'Humans are such subtle creatures. It is no wonder that you find one under nearly every rock nowadays.' The elven sorceror hails an elven sailor, 'Well met, my good fellow, any news of interest in the docks? Anyone require the assistance of an elven adept?'


----------



## dave_o (Sep 5, 2003)

Slowly arching a well-groomed brow, the Elf before you - sitting on a pole with his back of one of the ships docking. He's dressed in a very stylish, yet utilitarian manner, with short, dark hair texturized with what you can only guess to be candle wax. He gazes at you all incredulously, with piercing blue eyes, and you cannot help but notice the splended rapier belted at his side.

Gently, he places one foot on the dock and leans toward you a bit, looking Zinovii up and down, "Ah," he snorts, "you're Illdainian - what would you want with common people such as we?"

Curteously, he gives a small bow to Christian, and Carrie, as he stands fully, "I'd imagine most anyone could use an Elven adept, and the only news of interest _I've_ heard is the bit about an uppity Elven noble mucking about in the docks."

*****

"You wouldn't want to meet..him," the child sputters, "_don't_ make me, please?" He quickly looks about him, before looking at both Kail and Dembrilion imploringly. "Fine! Give me double what you said, and I'll tell you whatever you want, honest!"


----------



## squirrel (Sep 7, 2003)

"We have an agreement, now answer the question and you'll walk away with both your hands."


----------



## dave_o (Sep 7, 2003)

"M-marion," he stammers, as if he were speaking blasphemy beyond imagining. At that, his eyes grow wide, and his jaw drops. From behind Kail and Dembrilion, they hear a man clear his throat. 

"If fact, you don't have much of a choice in meeting Marion, the Beggar King," rolls a deep voice from behind them.


----------



## squirrel (Sep 7, 2003)

Dembrilion turns to the voice and smiles, "Great, that means I won't have to wait till tonight."  He hands the child the rest of his pay, and whispers to him, " I trust this won't get you in too much trouble."

He walks to the man and hands his two daggers hilt first and says, "I assume you'll be wanting these from me.  Now would be so kind as to lead the way to the King."

{ooc - deducting the 40gp from my online character sheet, and should I be making a new character now? }


----------



## dave_o (Sep 7, 2003)

The man standing behind you looks precisely like the men Kail noticed, near Jasper's home, of sorts. He is dressed in quite filthy rags, with long, haggard hair framing his sharp and unshaved features. The longsword at his belt, however, marks him as something more. Pulling the cowl further over his head, he smiles darkly.

"I see you are complacent -- yet, you can keep those, they won't be much use to you, anyhow."

He makes a gentle nod to the boy, and awaits your passing.

_OOC - I'm actually waiting on Kail for a bit, otherwise I'd speed things right along. And no, you don't need a new character, coward. 

Mikey? Where are you?_


----------



## Neowolf (Sep 8, 2003)

Kail turns to the man, pulling his shortsword and assuming a fighting stance, but keeping his mouth shut.


----------



## squirrel (Sep 10, 2003)

Dembrilion places his daggers back on his person, and turns to Kail, "Put that thing away, we're fine."  Directing this towards the unknown man, "Lets head off."  Dembrilion begins to make his way past the man since it appears he was waiting for Dembrilion to pass.

ooc - sorry I missed the "awaits your passing" part the times I've read through it.


----------



## dave_o (Sep 10, 2003)

Whimpering a bit, the boy falls into stride behind the dark man. He leads you through the center of _The Hundred Yards_, and proceeds to take countless paths and double-backs. Within a few moments, you are each quite lost - and obviously, this was the man's design.

He brings you to an alleyway, the child becoming more and more apprehensive as you approach. Stopping at a cellar door there, he stoops, and undoes a latch, flapping the doors wide. He leads you down short, cramped steps - slick with some sort of black mist. As you descend, the mist becomes a bit thicker, and even makes you feel a little sluggish. During the journey, stark white hands reach out of the mist and pull the child away.

After you've decended for an improbably long time, you find yourself in an ordinary cellar - yet, the blackish mist is thick here. The dark man who had lead you here quickly steps away, disappearing into the surroundings. The room trembles a bit, and you hear a low growl, not so much gutteral as sinister.

"Who seeks Marion, the Beggar King?" rolls out of the mist, low and booming.


----------



## squirrel (Sep 11, 2003)

Dembrilion takes a small step forward, and in a sweeping bow, he says "Greetings, Your Majesty, I am Dembrilion and this is my companion Kail.  We seek your audience."  While bowing Dembrilion takes a quick glance trying to see where the voice came from and to get a view of his surroundings.

_ooc - Diplomacy +7, Spot +11_


----------



## dave_o (Sep 13, 2003)

The mist is nigh-impenetrable, rolling in slow currents about the cellar. You can make out the dim shape of the room you're in, but can discern no apparent exit save the one you came from. The mist seems to be thicker near the rear of the cellar, before you, and suddenly there are two pinpoints of a faint orange light.

"My audience?" Dembrilion and Kail seem nearly paralyzed with fear, "Why would you seek _my_ audience?"

_OOC - Dembrilion, upon your Spot check, you can vaguely discern the dim outline of great, spread wings just behind the faint orange lights._


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Sep 13, 2003)

Carrie's hair flickers like a candle as the sea breeze passes through it, she waits for her elf companion to respond, but her ears are only met with silence.  Impatient, she starts up talking, "Yes, I'm sure we'll find _some_ use for him..."  Carrie says as she winks over to Christian and Zinovii, continuing brashly towards the elf, "An elven noble you say?  What's his name and where might we find him."

_Hrm, it would be wise to find out who's who in this city, it's probably best to start with this elven noble._


----------



## squirrel (Sep 13, 2003)

_This is really unexpected, what is this Marion anyways.  Anyhow, I have to keep from showing fear infront of him._ Demb thinks to himself hoping that Kail will keep up his end and not let anything slip through.

"I seek your audience to gain knowledge, Your Majesty, and if one wants the best, he has to go to the best."


----------

